# Japan Quake appeal Donate button on the main page



## Auyx (Mar 14, 2011)

]Is there any chance that we can get a button on the main page so to allow members to donate to the relief efforts for the people of Japan.

I know the site has a few members who live there and I think for all the country has given us gamers over the years it is only right we try to support them in there darkest days. I have not suggested who I think the donations should go to as I think that that is the decision of the site admins.


Edit: A video to show how bad this thing was.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRDpTEjumdo[/youtube]


----------



## Marlonguppy (Mar 14, 2011)

Auyx said:
			
		

> Is there any chance that we can get a button on the main page so to allow members to donate to the relief efforts for the people of Japan.
> 
> I know the site has a few members who live there and I think for all the country has given us gamers over the years it is only right we try to support them in there darkest days. I have not suggested who I think the donations should go to as I think that that is the decision of the site admins.


Good idea!
That is a good idea, maybe I will send money too, then.


----------



## KirovAir (Mar 14, 2011)

No, it's a gaming site. If people want to donate, they will. It's on the news, like, everywhere. An annoying frontpage donate button won't change a thing.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 14, 2011)

No. NO.
Did we have such button when other locations where hit by an earthquake/tsunami?
Nope.

"Treat all casualties equally"


----------



## Auyx (Mar 14, 2011)

Darkmystery said:
			
		

> No, it's a gaming site. If people want to donate, they will. It's on the news, like, everywhere. An annoying frontpage donate button won't change a thing.




It doesnt have to be annoying, just a simple button. I know its everywhere but some times things like this need to be.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 14, 2011)

I like the idea, it would be nice of the Temp to do something like that.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 14, 2011)

Auyx said:
			
		

> Darkmystery said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no. i think it will be a hassle for the mods, supers and admins. and i heard there are already a group of gamers who will donate for japan, and many other sites.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Mar 14, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> I like the idea, it would be nice of the Temp to do something like that.



I think so, as well. I don't see why having a donate button would be such a big problem if there are tens of thousands, if not more who need help right now.
It'd be nice for the temp to help out any way they can.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 14, 2011)

Darkmystery said:
			
		

> No, it's a gaming site. If people want to donate, they will. It's on the news, like, everywhere. An annoying frontpage donate button won't change a thing.


Annoying? It's annoying to want to donate and help people?
Wow, so this site only has to pertain to gaming? Japan is the same country that gives us a good numbers of our video games, how's that for pertaining to gaming? This site needs to help for once instead of being a site where lazy pirates come to chat. For once the Temp needs to do something good instead of just advocating video game piracy.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Mar 14, 2011)

I think that a temporary button would be okay. It could also be used if future catastrophes happen.


----------



## The Phantom (Mar 14, 2011)

There's just too many disasters to keep track of. I wish the Japanese luck but I just don't have money to give away. With our government printing trillions of dollars my dollar is only worth 75 cents. Basically I have donation fatigue. Who here has cash laying around that they can afford to give away? I suppose if there's enough people then it could be justified.


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 14, 2011)

Most people on the temp are pretty young, or students. So I don't think a lot will be donated.
Also, you can just donate to some official fund instead of on the temp.

So, I'd say no. I like the gesture, but no.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 14, 2011)

I also think this would be a good idea. Not everywhere, just a button on the homepage, somehwhere in this area:






Doesn't have to be a gbatemp specific fund, just link it to some official one.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 14, 2011)

^ fuck no.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 14, 2011)

why not? i's only temporary, obviously not quite that big but you kinda need to see it, and, like i said:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Doesn't have to be a gbatemp specific fund, just link it to some official one.


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 14, 2011)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> I also think this would be a good idea. Not everywhere, just a button on the homepage, somehwhere in this area:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It should link to a forum topic where the best option for each country is displayed.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 14, 2011)

^Actually that's a better idea, maybe also different funds (cause different charities donate to different causes)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 14, 2011)

'Tempers, all of us here at GBAtemp are saddened to see the devastation in Japan and in places around the Pacific. We absolutely sympathize with the plight of people affected by these disasters.
But in these times when scammers pose as charities by the dozens I don't feel it would be wise to donate to any charity without researching it thoroughly.
I would suggest that if any of you are able to wish to donate money to a relief fund, you go directly to the Red Cross/Red Crescent website and donate there, rather than trust a button on any random forum you happen to be a member of.

http://www.redcross.org/


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 14, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> ^ fuck no.


You know Sausage head, I have lost all respect for you and most of the Temp.
There aren't just kids and students on the temp and not everyone is so poor that they can't even donate a 1$ to the very same country that now needs it. The fact that people are so against something as simple as donating. How pathetic are you guys?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 14, 2011)

Catboy, don't get us wrong. most of us are not against donating to a very worthy cause. 
We're against GBAtemp being a middleman in this.


----------



## Auyx (Mar 14, 2011)

]Is there any chance that we can get a button on the main page so to allow members to donate to the relief efforts for the people of Japan.

I know the site has a few members who live there and I think for all the country has given us gamers over the years it is only right we try to support them in there darkest days. I have not suggested who I think the donations should go to as I think that that is the decision of the site admins.


Edit: A video to show how bad this thing was.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRDpTEjumdo[/youtube]


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 14, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Catboy, don't get us wrong. most of us are not against donating to a very worthy cause.
> We're against GBAtemp being a middleman in this.


Fair enough, but at least have like a link to the main donation on the front page or something. The Temp needs to do something good for once.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 14, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup i agree. a button won't hurt.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 14, 2011)

Haiti needs more donations than Japan! Japan is one of the richest countries in the world and their government can afford to fix everything. However Haiti is still in ruin and people are starving to death. I'm not saying don't help Japan but I'm just saying my money would go to Haiti first.


----------



## Auyx (Mar 14, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> 'Tempers, all of us here at GBAtemp are saddened to see the devastation in Japan and in places around the Pacific. We absolutely sympathize with the plight of people affected by these disasters.
> But in these times when scammers pose as charities by the dozens I don't feel it would be wise to donate to any charity without researching it thoroughly.
> I would suggest that if any of you are able to wish to donate money to a relief fund, you go directly to the Red Cross/Red Crescent website and donate there, rather than trust a button on any random forum you happen to be a member of.
> 
> http://www.redcross.org/




I understand your response and believe it to be well considered. I would maybe suggest that you could include a banner or news article without links that could leverage the community you have built here to do some good however large or small for the people who at this moment are suffering. 

In response to others comments, there will always be a point at which compassion fatigue happens with all of the recent natural disasters that have passed, and the continuing need for help all over the world in none disaster based tragedy's but this is where we must digg deepest to appreciate the losses befelling other human beings in this world. I myself am reasonably poor and have to fight to make ends meet to keep my house going and to feed my kids but even I could find a tenner to give and I hope some of you feel it would be worth it too.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 14, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree too. If one can see that the url is safe e.g. just 'www.redcross.org.uk' not with a load of random numbers/letters then it most likely offical. Plus it will have https, a link can't do any harm.


----------



## Auyx (Mar 14, 2011)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> Haiti needs more donations than Japan! Japan is one of the richest countries in the world and their government can afford to fix everything. However Haiti is still in ruin and people are starving to death. I'm not saying don't help Japan but I'm just saying my money would go to Haiti first.




Point taken and I'm sure donations to the red cross would be spread where they see it best to use the money.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 14, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not against donating.
I'm against GBAtemp creating a 'donation button/link/whatever' just for Japan. Haïti, New Zealand, Chile and all others that have been hit by an earthquake or tsunami are just left for dead here.


----------



## SylvWolf (Mar 14, 2011)

There have been plenty of disasters in the last few years and GBAtemp's never done anything official. I don't think there's a point to trying now. The news is all over the place, and it's not hard for people to find reliable places to donate to. The truly generous and well-informed will have already donated or will soon. All this button would help are the pirates and kids who either don't care or don't have the means to help.

Seriously, my heart goes out to Japan, it really does. Catastrophes are heartbreaking and I wish them all the luck in the world, but this is superfluous and unnecessary.


----------



## Marlonguppy (Mar 14, 2011)

My solution:





This post has been edited by *Marlonguppy*: Tomorrow, 09:13 PM
This post has been edited by *Marlonguppy*: Today, 06:16 PM
This post has been edited by *Marlonguppy*: In 2101, War was beginning
This post has been edited by *Marlonguppy*: What happen!, 03:13 AM
This post has been edited by *Marlonguppy*: All your base are belong to us, 00:13 PM
This post has been edited by *Marlonguppy*: Today, NaN:NaN


----------



## Narayan (Mar 14, 2011)

Marlonguppy said:
			
		

> My solution:
> *snips*


eh? what is this??


----------



## Marlonguppy (Mar 14, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Marlonguppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know, maybe some useless picture I made some day ago.
Oh, now I remember: a modified picture of GBAtemp.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 14, 2011)

Marlonguppy said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



obviously my screenshot though... y r u so destructive? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: and what's so bad with google chrome?


----------



## KirovAir (Mar 15, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why don't we make a complete disaster-donate section on GBAtemp? Heck, let's make a new website that's called Disastertemp!
Seriously, there are way more disasters in the world than just this one. And there is just no point on putting a disaster donate button on a game website. If people want to donate, they will. There are much more dedicated websites for that. Even a simple google search will do the trick.

Also, Japan said they don't want donations at all, since they are always expecting these kind of disasters. They have a complete emergency funding for it. (But that's not the point)


----------



## dib (Mar 15, 2011)

Japan is not a destitute third world country.  They do not require your meager sums of money.  They already receive that just by being home to the likes of Nintendo, Sony, Toshiba, et al.

If you're still eager to give, send it to this guy so he can rebuild his mountain of VHS-taped cartoon porn.


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 15, 2011)

This thread is going nowhere so I'm closing it.

The current tragedy in Japan is global news, everyone knows about it. If you want to/are willing to donate then you will already have thought about it or done it, we don't need a button on our homepage to remind you. The news coverage of the event is huge and ongoing.

Donate here

Closed


----------

